# which gun to buy????



## ransom210 (Aug 9, 2011)

at the local gun store they have a taurus pt945....a taurus millinium pro 45 acp.....and a smith a wesson 38 spl revolver..i have my eyes on all three but i cant decide. ive heard loads of bad things about taurus and there reliability issues. but for the price a 45 cal with a 10+1 mag seems like a deal? any comments about this???? i want something thats going to work when i need it to. i already own a 12 gauge and a yugo sks rifle.


----------



## Sarcoma (Feb 22, 2010)

Well although im a fan of my PT92, get the Smith or have them order you a Glock or XD. There are some great stories in the Taurus forums on Quality give it a read.

Sarcoma


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

big difference in capacity from semi to revolver. imo depending on your hand size glock 27 or 23 both 40 cal and great guns


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

The Taurus Millennium Pro looks like the sweetest choice between the three you have chosen... (I like it because its the gun from the movie TAKEN)

Ive heard pretty good things about that particular model but honestly if this is your first handgun, I would go with something more reliable like glock, xd, or something to that effect


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree, the MilPro PT145 is a sweet gun. I have a PT145 3rd generation and I love it, it's my EDC for a couple of years now. The 3rd gen PT145 has a SA/DA trigger with the 2nd strike feature. It comes with two 10rd mags and it will work great with the Taurus 24/7 .45 12rd mags. I carry it with the 10rd mag and have a spare 12rd mag for reload. You might also want to check out the Taurus 24/7 Pro C DS .45 which is slightly bigger and heavier than the PT145 but it comes with one 10rd mag and one 12rd mag and it has a decocker. It has a SA/DA trigger like the PT145 but with the decocker, you can decock the gun and carry it in DA for the 1st shot.


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

If it is reliability your after, and are poficient with a gun, or willing to put in the practice, the revilver goes bang without a doubt, in my mind, have seen a lot of taurus bashing, i own two, and have nothing but good things to say, maybe i got two of the lucky ones, but just purchased the 740 slim in 40 cal n it is one sweet ride for such a small gun....it is going to be my primary ccw, i have that much confidence in it. 200 rounds out the end n all it wants is more ammo.... but am keeping a close eye on it, after each shooting session, i disassemble it, and look it over, paying close attention to the springs as i have heard there are issues there, but so far so good. 5 or 6 shots is plenty, especially if you have a speed loader, it is all about hitting what you shoot at. Have a friend is a retired LEO and he will carry nothing but a revolver, said in all his yrs expeirience he has never himself or one of his fellow officers ever used the semi auto to the point of reloading.......he has gray hair like me....so just my 4 cents

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you, Jesus Christ and the American GI. One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

my vote would go to the smith, no real reason


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

My vote would be for the S&W...reason ..Reliability....JJ


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

:smt1099Best of the best S&W & Glock.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Ya Jimmy,I I'm 100% a glock man. I never had any one of my glock's brake down.And I own many type's of pistols. For looks my Colts & kimbers-1911. My hats off to Mr Glock.His the man. Like this AK47 And glock. A pair to love.

My G-27 is my ccw.:smt1099


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cat said:


> My G-27 is my ccw.:smt1099


Mine now too... Just picked it up today. A sweet ccw weapon


----------



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

G19, you will be happhy that u did!


----------



## 500Benz (Dec 7, 2011)

g19 is legit, that what i carry


----------



## Unknownsld (Dec 9, 2011)

Currently I own the Taurus 24/7 Pro in 9mm. I love it and have had no problems with the handgun itself, only with the ammunition. Many people say that 9mm is not a good self defense weapon but consider this, the majority of people attempting to rob your house will flee at the site or sound of a gun or gunfire. In the event they are hit by a round, granted it will not do the damage of a .40 or .45 it will however still do enough damage to make someone flee or put them on their butt. Not to forget, it has a 16+1 or 17+1 round capacity.


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Glock:numbchuck:


----------



## rifle_man (Mar 9, 2012)

Go with a Walther PPQ. A lot better trigger than a Glock or and Taurus. And just as reliable as a Glock any day and looks 100% better. 
I have a PT1911 that has over 10,000 rounds down it without any problems, plus a PT92 that I lost count a long time ago.


----------

